# I need to know if this is an legitimate lodge



## sirlucky (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello.
My name is Dennis Franklin. I am getting initiated this month into the brotherhood of prince hall masonry at the most worshipful sons of light true workers lodge #7 in Los Angeles, Ca. How do I find out if this is an legitimate lodge or a fake lodge? Any help would be grateful Thank you in advance.




Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Roach (Apr 14, 2013)

I went to the MWPHGLCA site http://mwphglcal.org/ and there is a link to a PDF http://70.90.214.244/GrandLodge/PDF/SubLodgesList.pdf that shows to have been revised as of January 2013. It does not show the lodge you mention.


----------



## sirlucky (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you for the info...do would this lodge be considered a fake in the state of California? 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Roach (Apr 14, 2013)

Sir I am not a mason, still in search of a lodge myself. The info i provided I pulled from doing a internet search but it would seem that the lodge your are looking at is not recognized. I'm sure one of the more knowledgeable brothers from this site will be able to give you a better answer.


----------



## Mac (Apr 14, 2013)

I believe someone else posted a thread recently discussing the Sons of Light Grand Lodge. They are not a legitimate organization, so your membership in the Masonic fraternity would not be recognized by "regular" grand lodges. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bupton52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Mac said:


> I believe someone else posted a thread recently discussing the Sons of Light Grand Lodge. They are not a legitimate organization, so your membership in the Masonic fraternity would not be recognized by "regular" grand lodges.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



That is correct. That lodge and GL would be considered clandestine by all regular (GLo* or MWPHGLo*) GLs in the world. Save your time and money. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Apr 14, 2013)

So the thing about clandestine lodges is that most are not in amity with one another as well.  My guess is they are not in amity with anyone but themselves.


----------



## sirlucky (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow...thank you so much brothers for opening my eyes. I have done some research and I have found the Los Angeles lodges that are regular or prince hall (20 in my area) that are recognized by the state of California. So my process starts over to become initiated lolll. Till we talk again be safe. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 15, 2013)

If you want to join a PHA lodge in California I'm biased in favor of my old friends at Hiram #12 in Pasadena.  They are a tenant in the building owned by my mother lodge Pasadena #272.  Corner of Los Robles and Euclid across the street from the Convention Center where they do the Emmy awards.  Visiting jurisdiction to jurisdiction involves going to a different door upstairs.


----------

